# [Square-1] EP Lite



## ichcubegerne (Apr 12, 2016)

As far as I know there is no written tutorial for EP thats not just all 100 Algorithms and thats why I and Carsten Matheus decided to create an EP set that needs very vew algorithms and is easy to learn. We know that some cases here are really not that good to solve. This set is just to show some easy cases and to help Square-1 beginners or intermediates.

Here the Set:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4HsWcITtZzonceE0Tb5Dy8/edit?ts=570b6b55#gid=0
(If you got better Ideas for some Cases then contact me  )

We are looking forward to create a second set where you can see which algorithms are more important to learn first and which algorithms are very uncommon and not that important.
(Something like a road to full EP)

PS: Sorry for my english...
PPS: Beside everything I could do better, what do you think about the whole idea and concept (with the addition of Road to full EP)?


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 12, 2016)

This doesn't look like it would be very helpful for a beginner. You don't state which AUF/ADF to do the algs, or the AUF/ADF between consecutive parts. Nor does it say how the algs are derived, for example why for W-W you should do N-N, the adj-adj. A map would be more effective than a list.

Also, some of the O-O cases are wrong.

edit: opp-H is a pretty useful parity alg in my opinion.


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 12, 2016)

ichcubegerne said:


> As far as I know there is no written tutorial for EP thats not just all 100 Algorithms and thats why I and Carsten Matheus decided to create an EP set that needs very vew algorithms and is easy to learn. We know that some cases here are really not that good to solve.




what about http://sarah.cubing.net/square-1/ep#alg/sq1-ep13


----------



## ichcubegerne (Apr 12, 2016)

@vcuber13
For the wrong O-O cases: I think I corrected them not quite sure^^

I know its not really a exact guide how to do ep, you have to think about some executions sometimes.
Im not quite sure if I understand what you mean by a map but im guessing pictures of the cases so you can see the AUF,
that is a good idea and I will definitly add that (This Excel document is just the first version, The final one wont be Excel).
I was thinking some time about doing this set with the moves between the algs and I thought you can easily find them by yourself without thinking that much but if this would help, I'll add them 

PS: OPP/H is one of the first algs to learn within the Road to Full-EP^^


----------



## ichcubegerne (Apr 12, 2016)

Neilggghhhjjj said:


> what about http://sarah.cubing.net/square-1/ep#alg/sq1-ep13



How I said: I dont know any set that doesn't just uses 100 Algorithms^^


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 12, 2016)

It's not too bad although it is a lot for a beginner to remember. In reality, they'll eventually learn the cases as they practise and get better anyway.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 12, 2016)

I meant something like this
http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/images/square1/shapes.gif
It shows what case leads to what case, so like O-O + opp/opp -> Z-Z + adj/adj -> adj-adj


----------



## ichcubegerne (Apr 12, 2016)

vcuber13 said:


> I meant something like this
> http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/images/square1/shapes.gif
> It shows what case leads to what case, so like O-O + opp/opp -> Z-Z + adj/adj -> adj-adj



Thats a good idea too, I would have to change the Layout of the set then but I'm sure this will make things easier 
(Ill probably just add this Map to the actual layout as addition)


----------



## Lid (Apr 13, 2016)

This is something I already did myself some years ago, just never got around to post anything about it.
When it all comes around, EP is just 38 basic cases.
Here are some of my solutions to the more annoying cases:

Parity:
O/Z: Z/Z + op | U/adj + adj/adj
O/H: Z/op + op/op | U/H + adj | H/H + O
O/U: O/op + adj | U/adj + adj/adj | op/op + Z/adj
W/U: H/op + adj/adj | H/U + adj
W/Z: Z/Z + adj
W/H: H/H + adj

Non-Parity:
O/O: Z/Z + op/op
O/W: O/op + Ucw
W/W: H/H + adj/adj


----------



## ichcubegerne (Apr 14, 2016)

Lid said:


> This is something I already did myself some years ago, just never got around to post anything about it.
> When it all comes around, EP is just 38 basic cases.
> Here are some of my solutions to the more annoying cases:
> 
> ...



Yeah I think we wont reduce the cases more If we are going the the Road to Full EP 
But im planning to get Full or almost Full EP before writing this Road, so it will need some weeks^^


----------

